# Experience with SF Velocity sight? Velocity Pro?



## playceebow (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm looking for opinions, good or not so good, on the SF Velocity recurve sight or on its big brother the SF Velocity Pro. The Velocity is now being branded as the WNS SPR-100. I've had a Techexpert recommend it as a good intermediate sight and wanted to gather some more input before making a decision.

Thx


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

The SF sights were basically the go-to intermediate level sights at my local shop last time I checked. The machining quality is not the best in the world, and the earlier designs had a few flaws. But they still make a very decent sight, and the price is good.

The main drawbacks is that some of them have a sight bar that mounts backwards compared to most other sights, so many popular attachments for sight bars (like sight-mounted clickers) will not work without modification. Also, they do have a bit of wiggle, but you have to pay a lot more to get sights that get rid of that completely.

Avalon is also making some decent intermediate level sights, and they are also cheaper. There was also some company making an exact clone of a Sure-Loc sight for like $150, but I have never seen it again and I forgot who it was that made it. I'd also recommend looking at the used market; there are often many Shibuya's and Sure-Loc's for very decent prices.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

The lower priced Velocity extension bar is backward shaped, and makes it nigh impossible to mount an AAE Extension Bar Clicker on it. The Velocity Pro (more expensive model) does not have that drawback - it is a quite good intermediate sight, if perhaps a bit heavy.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Save your money, buy a better sight.


----------



## Ds22030 (Jan 18, 2018)

The sight apertures also move a bit when you jiggle it. May bother you knowing that it does.


----------



## monterey (Feb 16, 2015)

The Velocity Pro seemed to be quite heavy. 
It has a vertical guide rod in addition to the elevation screw. Some brands make the rod out of titanium but I don't think this one is.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Skip the velocity due to the extension as previously mentioned. my one regret when buying my first sight. No experience with pro.


----------



## playceebow (Mar 6, 2018)

The Velocity is going to be replaced by the WNS (Winners) SPR 100 which I confirmed does have the extension beveled the standard direction. I had just about decided to get the that one but as I shoot lefty LAS was out of stock. Today price has gone up $20. Makes me consider the Pro version more seriously. Or the Avalon Tec One.
Yes. I know I should just get a Shibuya but until I know I'm going to be able to make good use of it for long enough then I'm just looking for a good value sight.
Thx for all the input.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

You can make any sight work for you. Buying what you can afford and making it work for you is the name of the game. Heavier, lighter, tighter, extensions, colors, metal or carbon, bells and whistles change the price but a sight is a sight. Most everything with the word "target" in front of it is over priced to begin with unless you believe it's worth it to you.
My first sight was a match stick taped on my bow, it worked just fine. 
Nick


----------



## playceebow (Mar 6, 2018)

Nick728 said:


> You can make any sight work for you. Buying what you can afford and making it work for you is the name of the game. Heavier, lighter, tighter, extensions, colors, metal or carbon, bells and whistles change the price but a sight is a sight. Most everything with the word "target" in front of it is over priced to begin with unless you believe it's worth it to you.
> My first sight was a match stick taped on my bow, it worked just fine.
> Nick


Quite right, Nick. And sometimes the challenge of finding what works is half the fun, esp when there's the wealth of info from the good folks on AT. I'm learning lots and enjoying much. Thanks for your note.


----------



## monzerismael (May 1, 2018)

I used both sf velocity and Avalon tecone ,the Avalon sight half price of the sf and I feel its better with adjustments ,I dunno its just my opinion


----------



## playceebow (Mar 6, 2018)

monzerismael said:


> I used both sf velocity and Avalon tecone ,the Avalon sight half price of the sf and I feel its better with adjustments ,I dunno its just my opinion


I appreciate your comment and esp that you have used both. I decided to go with the Avalon for now.


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

I am using a SF Velocity Pro. While it is a decent sight, but I would recommend go for something better if you can afford it. And if you are a determined archer, then save up to get a good one. 

I have two gripes about SF VP:

1. the windage block is not well designed so it rattles quite a bit and after every shot it makes a lot of noise. And the vibration can cause the screw that is supposedly lock the windage block in place on the sight bar to come lose. So you have to tighten it frequently. Twice the screw was so lose that the windage block actually slid out of place! So instead of shooting at the gold, the arrow landed on the blue ring and cost me points in two separate competition. Some other sights don't have the problem. Shibuya is rock solid. I think even Avalon Tec One or Tec X, since they copy the design of SurLoc Quest X, have a better mechanism that holds on to the windage block more reliably. 

2. the build quality is also not the best. The screw column of my copy has a very, very slightly bent. So when adjusting the height of the sight the tension of the dial is inconsistent. Not to mention that the adjustment is not as fine as other high end sights (Shibuya has 20 clicks to each 0.1" elevation change, vs. SF VP it is about 8 clicks for 0.1") 

SF VP is after all a mid-range sight. But it is quite unforgivable when a piece of equipment causes me to lose points. You know what they say, you need to be able to trust your equipment, and I think my SF VP fails me.


----------

